# Ramdisk full but du reports free space



## giannidoe (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm running FreeBSD on a Soekris box with /var mounted on a 46M ramdisk.
*df* reports that I'm using all the available space whilst *du* says I'm only using about 10%, Any ideas what's going on?


```
# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/md0        46M     46M   -3.7M   109%    /var

# du -hs /var
4.6M	/var
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2011)

Probably this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/disks.html#DU-VS-DF


----------

